# My 40g tanks redecoration pictures.



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I got some driftwoods and redecorated 2 of my 40g tanks, this is what it turn out :

a pair of 7" male and 6" female GTs and a 7" male severum here :




























and here a 7" oscar ( from the first spawn of my oscar pair ) and 2 little 4" female parrots ( don't know they are jellybeans or what, but they have stayed at this size for months )










I know those tanks are small for those kind of fish, I need a 120g to put them all in!
Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Good job. The tanks look beautiful. :thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you terd, I got the idea of fine bright substrate and driftwoods from your 190g tank!  thats great.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

They look really nice Blu-ray and I love the driftwood pieces!! :thumb:

All your fish look beautiful too!!!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you heylady, glad you liked them.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

nice simple and clean tank layout, the GT's are stunning


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Hubbynz, 
I'm gonna give the severum and oscar to my friend to put them in his 180g tank. and maybe I get two small earth eaters from him to put in the parrots tank.
also I want to get a simple black background for that tank.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Got the black background some days ago, here is the result:


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

absolutely love it, that bit of drift wood is awesome
gee i wish i was able to set up another tank for something like that
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks great with the black background! :thumb: 
I still like the red background in the other tank as well.

BV


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cdienzo (Jul 16, 2008)

The red background looks great with your GTs! I hope mine turn out as nice looking as your pair. Are they a breeding pair?

Are you worried that 40g may end up a bit cramped? How's the aggression (in both tanks)?

Again, I really enjoyed your pics- you've got a knack for stylish, uncluttered aquascaping. :thumb:

Got any more pics?

Regards,
-cd


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you cd,
first I was going to put the parrots and oscar in the red tank and GTs in the other tank but then I thought a red back ground with red fish doesn't make them stand out! so I changed the plan.

GTs spawned a few times when I was keeping them with severum and those parrots in that tank, but they ( and other fish ) ate the eggs every time, now I have moved the parrots and also am going to move the severum to my friend's tank this week so GTs can happily spawn in their own tank. its like 2 or 3 months that female GT has not laid eggs, her belly is completely full of eggs but it seems the male severum scares her.

I'm not worried about aggression, I kept them ( GTs, sev, parrots ) in that tank for months. theres some encounters between the male GT and male severum but they never bite each other, just open their mouth and blow up the gills. and as I said I'm gonna move the severum then GTs will be alone. oh also theres a pleco with them that is getting big recently! gonna move it too, they are well known egg eaters. lol

in the other tank theres no aggression between parrots and oscar, they are all females. parrots lay eggs very often, some times they work as a team, lay eggs together and protect the area and some times they act like enemies! but after all they are together most of the time. 
just when they lay eggs they guard against the oscar but no battle.

no new pic but I uploaded some other shots of previous time :





































thanks again for the complements and good luck with your GT.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

some new shots of parrots happily messing up with their new fine substrate! :dancing:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Well today I moved the oscar and severum to my friend's 180g tank, he gave me 4 rainbow cichlids, I was going to get a pair but he forced me to get 4  biggest male has some nice colors! fortunately they won't get bigger than this! ( at most 1 inch )

also I put my two 2" baby oscars in there, ( only ones left from previous batch of fry ), didn't know what to do with them  should find a new home for at least one of them.

some pics a few hours after introducing them to the tank :




























GTs are now alone in the 40g, 
the shot turn blurry but like the style  
thats all a point and shoot camera can do? :lol:




























no thats not! lol


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

i love the red background. the tanks look great!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you Sean.

well I found out that all those 4 new rainbow cichlids are affected with Hexamita disease. called the friend and told him to treat his other affected fish :x 
I moved them to the quarantine and treating them with Metronidazole.

another pic before moving them,


----------



## mudjimba (Jul 14, 2007)

G'day Blu-ray,

love your tanks, Fantastic aquascaping. Those Rainbows look great, they have disappeared here, have not seen them for years, a real shame yours are ill, good luck with them.
May I suggest some more plants for your GT's to provide some more cover for female and hopefully fry. I use some silk plants(elephant ear type with leaves about 4inch) and the female utilizes these to escape from male when he gets 'difficult' even though they usually are fine together and nothing too violent happens, sometimes she just needs a break.

All the best

cheers


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

All of your fish look great! I hope my GTs turn out as nice as yours. Those rainbows are stunners, too. It surprises me that your severum could live with the GTs without getting beaten up badly. I've always wanted some severums but have been afraid my other cichlids would kill them.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

mudjimba said:


> G'day Blu-ray,
> 
> love your tanks, Fantastic aquascaping. Those Rainbows look great, they have disappeared here, have not seen them for years, a real shame yours are ill, good luck with them.
> May I suggest some more plants for your GT's to provide some more cover for female and hopefully fry. I use some silk plants(elephant ear type with leaves about 4inch) and the female utilizes these to escape from male when he gets 'difficult' even though they usually are fine together and nothing too violent happens, sometimes she just needs a break.
> ...


Thanks for your comment mudjimba,

yeah rainbows are some nice cichlids to keep. small, colorful and peaceful. hope they get available over there!

about GTs you are right, female needs a break sometimes because the male is following her and dancing for her all the time and sometimes a little bite and push, waiting for her spawn. she usually gets cover behind a branch of wood but can't hide herself completely. after all she can parry the male when she needs, not bigger but near 2 times older than him.

may I ask your GTs have spawned? do they both take care of the fry? I doubt mine do that! at least for the first time of having the fry. I think they are not as steady as my oscar pair.

again thanks for the advice.
hope to have a trip to your country some day! love the nature over there  


Jonesboy75 said:


> All of your fish look great! I hope my GTs turn out as nice as yours. Those rainbows are stunners, too. It surprises me that your severum could live with the GTs without getting beaten up badly. I've always wanted some severums but have been afraid my other cichlids would kill them.


Thank you. 
actually that severum was the dominant fish over GTs! that was a male and a bit bigger than the male GT. IMO adult severums can get along with cichlids like GTs, BPs, oscars and etc.
I moved him to my friend's 180g with a 18" silver arowana, pair of 12" oscars, 6" BPs, and a few smaller fish.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

ٌWell I couldn't resist to not get this little cute ornate bichir!  
thats 3" long now, when it get big I will move it to a bigger tank.


----------

